# μπλα, μπλα, μπλα...



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2009)

Από το ιστολόγιο του δικού μας Sarant:

Tο τελευταίο θέμα μας είναι άσχετο με τις εκλογές και υπάρχει από το 2007, αλλά εγώ σήμερα το είδα (για να είμαι δίκαιος, σήμερα μου το έστειλαν). Πάλι καλά που δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί στη Μάλτα που να ενδιαφέρονται για υποτροφίες σε ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια ή για εκμάθηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Διότι, αν πάνε στον ιστότοπο της ελληνικής πρεσβείας στη Μάλτα, θα διαβάσουν:

Εδώ γράφουμε το κείμενο του θέματος … μπλα μπλα μπλα…Εδώ γράφουμε το κείμενο του θέματος … μπλα μπλα μπλα… Εδώ γράφουμε το κείμενο του θέματος … μπλα μπλα μπλα… Εδώ γράφουμε το κείμενο του θέματος … μπλα μπλα μπλα…

Αν πάλι θέλετε πληρεξούσιο, οι οδηγίες είναι σαφείς:

Για την έκδοση πληρεξουσίου μπλα μπλα μπλα Για την έκδοση πληρεξουσίου μπλα μπλα μπλα Για την έκδοση πληρεξουσίου μπλα μπλα μπλα Για την έκδοση πληρεξουσίου μπλα μπλα μπλαΓια την έκδοση πληρεξουσίου μπλα μπλα μπλα Για την έκδοση πληρεξουσίου μπλα μπλα μπλα

(Παραλείπω μερικά μπλα-μπλα, ελπίζω να μην αλλοιώνεται το νόημα!)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2009)

Γιατί, καλύτερο δεν είναι από το lorem ipsum;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 1, 2009)

Πολύ καλύτερο. Αν μη τι άλλο το "μπλα, μπλα, μπλα..." μάς κάνει να γελάμε κιόλας. Προτείνω να υιοθετηθεί πάραυτα στη θέση του lorem ipsum.


----------



## danae (Oct 1, 2009)

(Παρεμπ., πού το βρήκατε το ανθρωπάκι που χτυπιέται κάτω από τα γέλια; Αυτό έπαθα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το εκφράσω!)


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2009)

Danae, για επιπλέον φατσούλες, δες εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78


----------



## danae (Oct 2, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ, daeman! Καλημέρα!


----------

